# pool skimmer screen



## Pam86

Hola! Me podrían ayudar con la traducción de esta frase " pool skimmer screen". El fragmento completo dice así: " A pool skimmer screen for placement acroos a mouth of a swimming pool skimmer inlet...". 
Me pueden ayudar a traducir esa frase y en particular "skimmer", porque se que hay una traducción para ese término pero no lo encuentro.
Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## TimLA

skimmer (Inglés) = skimmer (Español)

Entonces algo como:
...criba del skimmer de piscina...
???


----------



## Pam86

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## avizor

Tela metálica o de plástico que protege los rebosaderos o colectores de una piscina para que no pasen insectos al sistema de depuración 
*skimmer* según el WR Dictionary tiene varios significados y ninguno aplicado a piscinas, yo propongo _recolector o rebosadero_


----------



## Pam86

Gracias!!! voy a probar con alguna de las sugerencias que me diste.

¡Suerte!


----------



## Goose

Hola compañeros foreros,
Encontré que skimmer se dice desnatador para piscinas en español.

Para futura referencia.


----------



## triskelia

yo estoy buscando simplemen te la palabra skimmer en contexto de piscinas para una traduccion del inges escrfito or un arabe, al español.
a ver s i me pueden ayudar


----------



## DBlomgren

Goose said:


> Encontré que skimmer se dice desnatador para piscinas en español.



DRAE doesn't list _desnatador_, only _desnatadora. _I've noticed that the difference between _batidor_ and _batidora_ is that the former is manual and the latter is electric (_la máquina_). Would the same be true for _desnatador_ and _desnatadora_? If so, manual skimmers (see image attached) have existed for centuries. Why doesn't _desnatador _exist too?


----------



## Ciprianus

Antique skimmer=Espumadera antigua.
Pool skimmer=skimmer de pileta=espumadera de piscina


----------



## Gabriel

Jamás escuché, en la práctica, que en español a un skimmer de piscina se le diga otra cosa más que skimmer |esquímer| .


----------



## DBlomgren

I could go with "esquímer" but I really object to _anglicismos _in Spanish that are not respelled. Part of the reason English is so hard is because we take words from other languages (hors d'oeuvres, feng shui, wunderkind), don't respell them, and then expect everyone to know the phonetics of that language in order to pronounce it. If Latinos keep letting in English words, Spanish is going to get much more difficult to pronounce (cómo se pronuncia "collage"?) and spell.


----------



## kingkongufulgus

avizor said:


> Tela metálica o de plástico que protege los rebosaderos o colectores de una piscina para que no pasen insectos al sistema de depuración
> *skimmer* según el WR Dictionary tiene varios significados y ninguno aplicado a piscinas, yo propongo _recolector o rebosadero_


Si, tiene que ver con piletas. "to skim off" significa sacar una parte finita desde lo más arriba. Eso sería lo que esta flotando en el agua en este caso.

Edit: sería como sacar la parte de la piel afuera (no hace falta que literalmente hay piel)


----------

